# Pulse Ox coding



## lphillips (Jan 26, 2009)

When do we code for the pulse ox in the Emergency Room?  Specifically respiratory and cardio issues?


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 26, 2009)

that is the only time we pick up the charge, those two scenarios also chest pain


----------



## khawman (Jan 30, 2009)

*Pulse Ox*

Good question. Answer: Do not code the pulse ox; however, pulse ox counts as one point towards the amount and/or complxity of data to be reviewed in the Medical Decision Making potion of the E & M service. Therefore, it helps the level of coding for E & M services only.


----------



## ptrautner (Feb 2, 2009)

i think it depends on your facility, you may want to check policy.


----------

